# Installation problem READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST ...



## SLACKWARE (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello,
i boot Free BSD 7.0 CD to install Free BSD operating system on my machine. When boot Free BSD 7.0 cd my machine tell me that there is a error.

READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00

and infinitely times

I download Free BSD 7.0 CD again and record to CD but 	again shows the same error.

What the problem is this and how to fix this error?

Sorry for english 

Tnx


----------



## aragon (Nov 27, 2008)

It is a known problem with ATA in FreeBSD 7.0.  It happens with some SATA optical drives.  Try eject the CD after the kernel begins loading.  When the installation utility starts put the CD back in.  That might help...

Otherwise you need to try swap your optical drive for something else.


----------



## bsdforever (Nov 27, 2008)

1) Did you try to burn the CD at a lower speed ?
2) Try burning on a CD-RW... this can help.


----------

